# IT work in Melbourne



## AusBrazil (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

My Brazilian partner and I are planning on moving to Melbourne in September. I am Australian and will be looking for Accounting and Finance work so I shouldn't have a problem finding a job. He is a Computer Scientist with experience as an IT Analyst, Programmer and IT Project Manager (7yrs all up). 

We're not really sure where to start with finding him work as I was originally thinking going through an agency would be best and then we can obtain the visa once he has a sponsor. He fits the criteria of a few of the jobs on the Skilled Occupations list too so the other option could be to get a visa first and then find work. The problem is that if we can't find him work then we will have to move to a different country so will have a visa for nothing. 

Has anyone on here been successful with either of the above (agency or visa first then job searching)? Does anyone know if it is common for people to be sponsored for IT work and which companies we are best approaching? Any suggestions for job agencies to approach? I know the main websites if we don't got through an agency. 

Thanks in advanced


----------

